# My New Siggy



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

My new Pic







A clipped one ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lookin' good Mr. Wint.


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Jan 21, 2016)

OK. Now copy the URL address of the shot and paste it in the Signature window. But you have to remember about pasting it between IMG tags in order to be displayed.

Also the image could be clipped a little bit. The white parts aren't needed methinks.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice one!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

Been fiddling with this one:


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2016)

Like it Mike


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

Which one Karl? The one with the .45 Colt is my latest


----------



## rochie (Jan 21, 2016)

mikewint said:


> Which one Karl? The one with the .45 Colt is my latest


I like the one you have up now, the one with the Colt .45 looks a bit like a guns and ammo cover and seems less of a tribute to your service, if you dont mind me saying ?


----------



## mikewint (Jan 21, 2016)

Not in the slightest...Not only do I value your opinion but I asked.
Was also my thinking as well


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks good Mike!


----------



## mikewint (Jan 23, 2016)

Thanks Jim much appreciated...not big on change but with this new forum I had to "keep up" as it were


----------

